# Moving to Cairo



## gaz_za (May 19, 2010)

Hi All,

I will be shortly moving to Cairo with my family for a two year period for work. At the moment we are looking at Maadi as a potential place to rent while we settle as it is close to where my offices are based.

Could any one provide any details on the following items please

1) is Maadi a nice place to stay or should i look at a more outling area
2) is this a safe place for a woman and 1 year old child
3) is there any hostpitals close around Maadi?
4) are there any childrens parks available so my wife and child can play 
5) where are the best places to meet expats with young kids as it would be nice to meet some people staying in Egypt and would make the move easier for my wife and daughter or 1 year.

Any other tips you could provice would be much appreciated.

Regards,
Gary


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Hi Garry and welcome to the forum.

Maadi is a great place for expats and is safe
There are lots of expat social clubs in the area, and most have childrens play areas
Yes there are hospitals in Maadi and all over Cairo
Maiden


----------

